# MMA Match.



## chaosomega (Jun 9, 2003)

In exactly one month, I will be fighting an old friend of mine in a Mixed Martial Arts type match. We're using UFC rules, minus elbows and knees. I'll be training hard for this. It's not a sanctioned match or anything, but it'll sure as hell feel like one. Just two guy who want to get into MMA, seeing what it's like to train for a match in advance, and to actually fight in one.

So I guess I'd like some advice? What do you suggest...? He's learning at a MMA school right now (my old one) and trained in shaolin kung fu for five years when he was younger, but I'm in a different city now, training with a friend of mine (8 years goju-ryu karate, 4 of those w/ aikido). Also, I'm sparring with guys of all different MA backgrounds. We're both about the same size; 5' 9', 145lbs... but we have a whole month to beef up a bit. That's about all the info I can give you. Whatcha think?


----------



## JDenz (Jun 9, 2003)

Buy a cup


----------



## Elfan (Jun 9, 2003)

Well I sure hope you have  a cup already ;-)

Anyway, find a good ref that you both trust.


----------



## JDenz (Jun 9, 2003)

don't forget deoderant.


----------



## J-kid (Jun 10, 2003)

Train Train Train!
make sure your cardio is up and all aspects of your game is top.

Also do some hard sparring to get ready.


----------



## chaosomega (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks y'all! Yes I do already have a cup, plus a mouthguard and grappling gloves. And speaking of a ref, another friend of ours has agreed to ref. And he's a much better choice than our first one. He has more of an appreciation for this kind of thing. Sparring is a no brainer. I love sparring and I'll be focusing on cetain aspects as well; boxing only, kickboxing only, submission wrestling only and then all combined. I'm going on a diet filled with protein and all sorts of other good stuff.


----------



## KenpoDragon (Jun 10, 2003)

First if your at 145lbs, for your height I'd say put some weight on. It will add to your power, and physical ability for takedowns. Next I'd say seriously work on your cardio, stamina can be the difference between winning and losing. Next work on your hand skills (preferably boxing skills) considering most strikes are not legal i.e vital strikes. Next work on a couple of SOLID submissions, don't try and fill your head with too much, because you'll lose it all. Just focus on a handful of submissions, and ways to transition from one to the next. Good luck with your match, and I hope this helps.

:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Jun 10, 2003)

remmeber position insted of submission.  IF you can hold a position you will win.  I would advise you not to do this lol at least not on your own if you guys want to fight there are alot of places to go where you can at least make a little.  and not get sued.


----------



## Elfan (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *remmeber position insted of submission. *



I like that phrase, is that a common one or did you just make it up?

Reminds me of the order the Kenpo considerations are in, Attitude, Environment, Range, Position, manuver, target, weapon, angle, cover.


----------



## chaosomega (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *if you guys want to fight there are alot of places to go where you can at least make a little.  and not get sued. *



Well right now, I'm not in any clubs or schools... How easy is it for someone my age (18) to get into MMA? Especially when I don't have a connection thru a MA school or club or stable or whatever..... I really wouldn't mind making a buck or two either...


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 11, 2003)

How do you expect to get into MMA without training with a competent instructor, without sparring, and without some competition experience?  

Instead of training by yourself for a fight nobody cares to watch, go find a school and train for real.  After you learn some good technique and can use it against a real opponent in a real competition someone may want to actually pay to see you compete MMA.

There are plenty of Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and Kickboxing schools in the Vancouver area.  Why don't you check them out?


----------



## JDenz (Jun 11, 2003)

If your 18 it isn't that hard if you are serious of course it helps to be part of a school or team but you don't have to be.   wrestlers just starton there own.    All you have to do is pick up the phone and call people without a school  or team you will have to fight an amuture fight for sure but if you do well you will be able to start making money.  Trust me though it won't be much.


----------



## ace (Jun 11, 2003)

But Who is Gonna Ref This, Who's Gonna Watch
& who's holding The Towels in The Corners.

About Your opponet is into Stand up or Ground Fighting
Were is his weak spots in the Game?

Good Luck & Never Give up The Dream!
:cheers: 

Also Remember This is a Sport=-)
So Show Respect in Winning or Looseing.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 11, 2003)

Chaosomega:  What does your mother say about this?  Does she approve?


----------



## ace (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Chaosomega:  What does your mother say about this?  Does she approve? *



But MMA is a Great Sport.
And as long as they are both safe as far as a ref
& cornermen Then i say Set it off with a Bag!
:redeme:


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 11, 2003)

Agreed.  They need good referee, good cornerman.  

They also need GOOD TRAINING.  

Untrained fighters doing MMA is just one degree less stupid than getting into a street fight.

Remember.  half the people in the world have below average intelligence.  The only important thing any of us have to prove is to which half we belong.    Untrained NHB fighting is not the way to make it into the top half.


----------



## ace (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Agreed.  They need good referee, good cornerman.
> 
> They also need GOOD TRAINING.
> ...


Agreed, but Experince in a Live Fight will start his
Growth. 

Tecnique is verry important & he should Strive
to have stand up & Ground Fighting Skills.

Having Fought in MMA i know U need Both
U need Strikes & Kicks,Take Downs,Throws
Position &  SUBMISSONS.

Conditioning, Heart    
And Big BALL"Ssssssssssssssss


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes.  You need all that.  And you need a brain.  You need the brain in order to win the fight and in order to ensure you still have a brain afterwards.  

You need to train and learn technique before jumping into the cage.  The days of Tank Abbott are over.  Technique, training, and conditioning are required for the MMA winners of today and tomorrow.  You can't get that working out by yourself.


----------



## chaosomega (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Yes.  You need all that.  And you need a brain.  You need the brain in order to win the fight and in order to ensure you still have a brain afterwards.
> 
> You need to train and learn technique before jumping into the cage.  The days of Tank Abbott are over.  Technique, training, and conditioning are required for the MMA winners of today and tomorrow.  You can't get that working out by yourself. *



I am currently training with a competant instructor. My first post included his credentials. I do spar a lot. It's my favourite aspect of training. And as for competition experience, THIS WILL BE MY COMPETITION EXPERIENCE. It has to start somewhere, right? I have checked out lots of places, and a muay thai place has caught my attention. I just have to wait until I move, so I can afford classes. I have had lots of full contact sparring experience, and I'm about to get a bunch more. I do have a good idea what this is going to be like, and believe me I wouldn't be doing this if I didn't thnk I could.

As for my firend... He's training at my old school, Canuckles (canuckles.com). I would still be going there if I still lived in Calgary. He's well rounded in standup and the ground game. I'm a better grappler than I am a striker, and I'm thinking of finishing it on the ground. His weak spots are in his legs. Mine are much bigger and my kicks will play a big part in this.

All the safety precautions are being taken, we'll have a good ref and cornermen. I wish I could bring my trainer alonf with me, but can't affor it. Ah well, what can ya do. 

Oh yeah, and my mom? She doesn't approve, but she learned a long time ago that she can't really stop me. Heh.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 12, 2003)

OK. I feel better about your plan now.  I had read your first post and thought you were training privately with a Karate guy with no MMA experience.  Good luck to you.


----------



## chaosomega (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *OK. I feel better about your plan now.  I had read your first post and thought you were training privately with a Karate guy with no MMA experience.  Good luck to you. *



I hope he knows what he's doing! 

Anyway, thanks for the well wishes. I will be back here in a month to update you all on the fight.

:boxing:

Peace out.


----------

